# My first silver electrorefining.



## eduardo.met (Apr 1, 2022)

Hello. I'm new in the forum. I am a Metallurgist from Peru so I have some knowledge about it. So recently I was encouraged to refine some silver.
To make the electrolyte (AgNO3; 1L) I used 3 coins with 999 purity. I made the stoichiometric calculations to determine the necessary amount of nitric acid and not have considerable excesses.
Voltage: 3.5v; Amperage: 1.2
I think as an experiment it was successful, though not entirely efficient. Maybe then I'll be encouraged to design a Moebius cell.
Kind regards.
Here the results.


----------



## Gwar (Apr 6, 2022)

Looks great from here !


----------



## campbellj46 (Apr 6, 2022)

looking good! nice little trees growing


----------



## Elemental (Apr 6, 2022)

Well done for a first attempt. Please continue to share your progress. Out of curiosity, what did you refine this silver from?

Elemental


----------



## eduardo.met (Apr 7, 2022)

Elemental said:


> Well done for a first attempt. Please continue to share your progress. Out of curiosity, what did you refine this silver from?
> 
> Elemental


Well. The silver was obtained from two sources, one was from a small electrowinning process from activated carbon and the other source was from silver in granules with a purity of 90%.


----------



## eduardo.met (Apr 8, 2022)

Elemental said:


> Well done for a first attempt. Please continue to share your progress. Out of curiosity, what did you refine this silver from?
> 
> Elemental


Thank you....I remember having some photos and a short video of the electrowinning somewhere...if I find it I'll post it later. Kind regards.


----------

